# Google Pixel 2 Reviewed: Sets New Record for Overall Smartphone Camera Quality



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 4, 2017)

```
DXOMark has published their review of the Google Pixel 2 camera and it has been awarded the highest score for a smartphone ever. The first Pixel had a score of 89, the new Pixel camera has received a score of 98.</p>
<p><strong>Fron DXOMark:</strong></p>

<blockquote><p>We’re in danger of running out of superlatives when describing the major image quality attributes of the Google Pixel 2. That makes sense for a device that tops our scoring charts —up from the 94 of the Apple iPhone 8 Plus and Samsung Galaxy Note 8 to a record-setting 98. So for just about any Photo or Video <a class="glossaryLink " style="box-sizing: border-box; background-color: #ffffff; touch-action: manipulation; color: #334862; text-decoration: none !important; border-bottom: 1px dotted; font-family: Roboto, sans-serif; font-size: 16px; font-style: normal; font-variant-ligatures: normal; font-variant-caps: normal; font-weight: normal; letter-spacing: normal; orphans: 2; text-align: justify; text-indent: 0px; text-transform: none; white-space: normal; widows: 2; word-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px;" href="https://www.dxomark.com/glossary/use-case/" data-cmtooltip="A use case is a real photographic scenario containing the characteristics required for measuring camera sensor performance under a set of defined conditions. DxOMark defines three use cases for sensors: Portrait, Landscape, and Sports, and a(...) <strong></strong>">use case</a>, it recommends itself as the phone camera with the best image quality. A notable exception to that assessment centers around the added performance in Zoom and Bokeh (including Depth and Portrait) that dual-camera smartphones such as the Apple iPhone 8 Plus and Galaxy Note 8 can provide. This said, the Pixel 2 is especially well-suited to videographers, as it achieves the highest Video score for any device we’ve tested — a 96. <a href="https://www.dxomark.com/google-pixel-2-reviewed-sets-new-record-smartphone-camera-quality/">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>The Google Pixel 2 and Google Pixel 2 XL preorders will go live today in select countries.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 4, 2017)

Great! So I could take 28mm-equivalent images in good light with good image quality. That should cover a good 1-2% of my shooting. That's a worthy upgrade over my current phone which also takes good 28mm-equivalent images in good light.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 4, 2017)

Lee Jay said:


> Great! So I could take 28mm-equivalent images in good light with good image quality. That should cover a good 1-2% of my shooting. That's a worthy upgrade over my current phone which also takes good 28mm-equivalent images in good light.



It's a better score than any Canon DSLR.... I guess the trolls were right.... Canon is *******!


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 4, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Great! So I could take 28mm-equivalent images in good light with good image quality. That should cover a good 1-2% of my shooting. That's a worthy upgrade over my current phone which also takes good 28mm-equivalent images in good light.
> ...



It's a better score because it's comparing asteroids to hemorrhoids.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 4, 2017)

Really does make you wonder about where these scores come from.

98 seriously. Better than any canon sensor. Come on.


----------



## nemtom (Oct 4, 2017)

tomscott said:


> Really does make you wonder about where these scores come from.
> 
> 98 seriously. Better than any canon sensor. Come on.



I don't think that the the scale is the same for mobile and for dedicated cameras. Probably that's why do they have two separate list...


----------



## aceflibble (Oct 4, 2017)

They're scored relative to the other systems of their type. You're not supposed to compare the phone scores to ILC scores. Just like you wouldn't compare the scores of a 15mm lens to a 600mm lens. The 'overall' scores DxO assigns are 1) an average of every aspect measured and 2) based on the context of what the unit is compared to comparable systems.


----------



## rlan214 (Oct 4, 2017)

looks like a paid review I was checking out the review photo's not much stand out that gives pixel 2 +4 points against iphone and galaxy.... maybe one photo I thought that picture does look better but not +4 point good
maybe the pixel peepers says otherwise but I don't care much about that


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 4, 2017)

Selling my 1DX2 tomorrow to get one of these instead! Thanks DxO!


----------



## Jopa (Oct 4, 2017)

Yet another BS from DxO. How it can be better compared to the dual camera phones (wide + tele or wide + ultra wide), if it got just one camera? Have they figured this out looking at the crappy portraits with the girl's face in the dead center or skewed carusels? It's not even scientific, just a random number to the highest bidder.


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 4, 2017)

My interest in phones that cost almost $1,000.00 isn't there anymore. 

No thanks.


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 4, 2017)

Just got through looking at the pictures, and I'm pleased to say that my photography career is still safe. Those camera photos were all atrocious!


----------



## dolina (Oct 5, 2017)

I believe in DXOMark Mobile ranking. I say this as their comparison between my 2015 iPhone 6s and my 2015 Nexus 6P are spot on. After 2 years of use their assessment is still spot on although I know why the Google phone was $200 cheaper than my Apple phone. It's less reliable.

If you're image quality obsessed Android user then this is the phone for you.

The ranking of the Google Pixel is within the smartphone only.

Functionally speaking a smartphone can only do X amount while an ILC can only do Y amount.

A smartphone is more functionally similar to a point & shoot with a similarly sized image sensor.

The advantage of the smartphone over a dedicated camera is the software to allow in-camera edits and the ability to share the image in seconds.

ILCs will still have superior image quality and have the flexibility of hardware modularization although there are strides to match it in terms of bokeh with software and dual camera phones. It's a work in progress to say the least.

Smartphones on a 12/24/36 month contract largely killed off the point & shoot. The telco contract "pushed" new phones with cameras to end-users and subsidies made it financially easier to own a better camera every contract period. 

This forced that segment to go more specialized (think underwater & GoPro) or high end (large image sensor and Leica).

As for ILC. I think the slow down of sales has a lot of factors which I will share assuming this quoted.  But do not worry, it will not die but evolve to probably be mirrorless-dominated.


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 5, 2017)

Impressive to say the least. Any nay sayer is simply afraid of the advancements phones have made in recent years.

Congrats Google!

Bar has been raised, yet again. Good luck Apple!

https://www.dxomark.com/google-pixel-2-reviewed-sets-new-record-smartphone-camera-quality/




Canon Rumors said:


> DXOMark has published their review of the Google Pixel 2 camera and it has been awarded the highest score for a smartphone ever. The first Pixel had a score of 89, the new Pixel camera has received a score of 98.</p>
> <p><strong>Fron DXOMark:</strong></p>
> 
> <blockquote><p>We’re in danger of running out of superlatives when describing the major image quality attributes of the Google Pixel 2. That makes sense for a device that tops our scoring charts —up from the 94 of the Apple iPhone 8 Plus and Samsung Galaxy Note 8 to a record-setting 98. So for just about any Photo or Video <a class="glossaryLink " style="box-sizing: border-box; background-color: #ffffff; touch-action: manipulation; color: #334862; text-decoration: none !important; border-bottom: 1px dotted; font-family: Roboto, sans-serif; font-size: 16px; font-style: normal; font-variant-ligatures: normal; font-variant-caps: normal; font-weight: normal; letter-spacing: normal; orphans: 2; text-align: justify; text-indent: 0px; text-transform: none; white-space: normal; widows: 2; word-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px;" href="https://www.dxomark.com/glossary/use-case/" data-cmtooltip="A use case is a real photographic scenario containing the characteristics required for measuring camera sensor performance under a set of defined conditions. DxOMark defines three use cases for sensors: Portrait, Landscape, and Sports, and a(...) <strong></strong>">use case</a>, it recommends itself as the phone camera with the best image quality. A notable exception to that assessment centers around the added performance in Zoom and Bokeh (including Depth and Portrait) that dual-camera smartphones such as the Apple iPhone 8 Plus and Galaxy Note 8 can provide. This said, the Pixel 2 is especially well-suited to videographers, as it achieves the highest Video score for any device we’ve tested — a 96. <a href="https://www.dxomark.com/google-pixel-2-reviewed-sets-new-record-smartphone-camera-quality/">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
> ...


----------



## Luds34 (Oct 5, 2017)

danski0224 said:


> My interest in phones that cost almost $1,000.00 isn't there anymore.
> 
> No thanks.



Agreed. I've (too) slowly woken up to that fact.

Of course what I haven't seen posted here yet, and is a strong reason I dislike shooting with cell phones, is the ergonomics. The whole tapping the screen to take the picture just induces such camera shake. I'm awful with cell phones and almost always defer to someone else when strangers ask me to take a picture of them with their cell phones.


----------



## dolina (Oct 5, 2017)

Luds34 said:


> The whole tapping the screen to take the picture just induces such camera shake. I'm awful with cell phones and almost always defer to someone else when strangers ask me to take a picture of them with their cell phones.


I have the same complaint and Apple and Google have a solution.

On Apple iPhone, Apple iPad, Google Nexus 6P, Google Nexus 5X, Google Android One and Samsung smartphones you can use the volume button on the side of the phone as your shutter.

To further reduce camera shake you can use the volume button of your earphone to trigger the shutter.

I've been doing this since 2013 with the iPhone 5S. Not to sure about the iPhone 4S from 2011

Double clicking on the power button on certain Android phones with Marshmallow, Nougat and Oreo will activate the camera.

Single clicking on the power button and swiping left on the screen on iPhones will activate the camera.

To make this discussion of smartphone cameras relevant to ILCs be aware that Sony at one time supplied the top 50% of image sensors of all smartphones worldwide.

The R&D money they earned went into producing the full frame image sensors found in the a9, a7S II, a7R II and a7 II.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2017)

There is little doubt that phone makers see the image quality of phones as a selling point. They embarked on a quest to improve them about 4-5 years ago, and have succeeded. They spent a lot more on R&D than Canon or Nikon, but only a small amount per phone sold.

However, I tend to be skeptical about DXO ratings, merely because the reviewers tent to ignore flaws that matter to me, but not to them. They place high values on things like bokeh when I value low noise and low light capability, and no phone camera is at 98 on the low light scale, more like 10.


----------



## dolina (Oct 5, 2017)

In 2015 Samsung's marketing conducted research on people used their smartphones and what influences their buying decision.

Unsurprisingly the camera on them matters.

https://petapixel.com/2015/02/12/importance-cameras-smartphone-war/

I bring around a SLR when I am going to do something where image quality counts. For everything else a smartphone is a more convenient solution. I even bought a 40mm pancake lens from Canon to make the 5DsR as compact as possible. Thinking of getting a 27mm pancake for the 7D2.

The best camera you can ever own is the one with you.

https://petapixel.com/2017/06/16/smartphone-cameras-improved-time/


----------



## aceflibble (Oct 5, 2017)

Basically, people are reading the headline, taking one look at the numbers, and completely ignoring context.

Let's reiterate again for those who didn't pay attention the first time:
*These scores are only relative to other phones and measurements are scored by the standards of phones, not other camera systems. DxO are not comparing a mobile phone to a 1DX; stop being a jackass, people.*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> and no phone camera is at 98 on the low light scale, more like 10.


They're not a 98 compared to larger-sensor ILCs, but they can be a 98 _compared to other phones_, which is how DxO _repeatedly explains its mobile scores are handled_.


----------



## dolina (Oct 6, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> Basically, people are reading the headline, taking one look at the numbers, and completely ignoring context.
> 
> Let's reiterate again for those who didn't pay attention the first time:
> *These scores are only relative to other phones and measurements are scored by the standards of phones, not other camera systems. DxO are not comparing a mobile phone to a 1DX; stop being a jackass, people.*
> ...



That's why they have their own separate list.

We all know image sensor size and optics count.

But for the bottom 99% of the population that will take photos just to display on screens no larger than 6" then the smartphone camera is good enough.

For us who plan to print onto a larger surface then smartphones are no better than $100 point and shoots


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 6, 2017)

+10 

The best camera is the one that's with you. 




dolina said:


> aceflibble said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, people are reading the headline, taking one look at the numbers, and completely ignoring context.
> ...


----------



## dolina (Oct 6, 2017)

powershot2012 said:


> +10
> 
> The best camera is the one that's with you.



What I would like to see is an ILC with stock Android

Panasonic, Nikon and Samsung combined a larger image sensor point and shoot with Android but failed because they couldnt offer enough differential value over a more traditional smartphone with a smaller image sensor.

I think Sony would be successful in matching an E-mount camera with Android Oreo.


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 6, 2017)

For those that want the convenience of always having a phone with you, the Pixel 2 XL is the phone to beat.


----------



## dolina (Oct 7, 2017)

How Google Built the Pixel 2 Camera

https://youtu.be/PIbeiddq_CQ

Google Pixel 2 Camera Test / Epic Road Trip

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bG9_rE1ylo


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 7, 2017)

For some reason I'm not keen on a phone branded by Google. I have an s8 at the mo, that and their gear s3 and gear fit, the gear s3 truly brings the smartphone and ease of use into another level, making calls from a watch is novel at first but becomes extremely useful. The s8 has been the best phone I've owned to date, I've had smartphones since day dot. The s8s camera is certainly at another level but as hard as I tried last night I could not get it to take a photo anything near my DSLR, even viewing on small screens it just lacks something. Perhaps it's just depth of field of the classic rendering of lenses like I was using last night, namely the 85 f/1.2 II. I'm sure Google will hit it off with its new phone and even though I'm not one to buy into brand names I do indeed buy into "Samsung" for quality and after sales backup etc, perhaps Google just sounds cheap.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 7, 2017)

I am not a big fan of DxO but where can I see where they compare the phone to the likes of the Huawei P10 and other Chinese-made phones which have exceptional cameras as far as phones go?

I don't want to compare to iPhone (won't ever buy) or Samsung (got off that conveyor belt recently).

I would like more choice in choosing how they compare the phones to others. Huawei's cameras are connected to Leica too.

I have no doubt that the Pixel 2 is a very, very good phone camera. The Huawei Note 10, to be announced in a few days, will be excellent too, as will the P11 Plus coming out in March or April 2018.

That's the thing, they are all so good for what many use them for there's no need to read which is the best of the best according to whoever.


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

I am with you on iPhone and Samsung... Especially with Samsung and all their bloatware. 

Google keeps it simple and you are always getting the latest updates... It just works better. 

As for the phone ratings, obviously they are for the most part, always improving, though some better than others. 

For now at least, Google Pixel 2 is THE benchmark by which all other camera phones will be judged. 




expatinasia said:


> I am not a big fan of DxO but where can I see where they compare the phone to the likes of the Huawei P10 and other Chinese-made phones which have exceptional cameras as far as phones go?
> 
> I don't want to compare to iPhone (won't ever buy) or Samsung (got off that conveyor belt recently).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jopa (Oct 7, 2017)

powershot2012 said:


> I am with you on iPhone and Samsung... Especially with Samsung and all their bloatware.



Haha it seems like now people have to make a choice between Google's spyware and Samsung's bloatware


----------



## dolina (Oct 7, 2017)

The phone's camera is important but you should be equally concerned about software being up to date especially on flagship smartphones.

Android phones that have little or no involvement from Google tend to share these software short comings

* They run on older versions of Android that are 1-3 versions older.
* They are updated infrequently for for less than 1-2 years from the date of release, if ever.
* Modifications from the baseline stock Android version tend to not do so well.
* Android fragmentation
* All of this allows for a poor user experience and compromised security.

If you're using Android check your phone's "About device". Below is the initial year of release of currently supported Android versions.

* Oreo 8 - August 2017
* Nougat 7 - August 2016
* Marshmallow 6 - October 2015
* Kitkat 4.4 - October 2013

2017 Google Pixel 2 is guarantied 3 years of software updates.

My 2015 Nexus 6P gets software updates for 2 years and 2 months which is until November 2018.

Since the 2010 iPhone 4 software updates are provided for at least 5 years.

My 2015 iPhone 6s will get iOS 13 by 2020.

Like say the 2013 iPhone 5S it received iOS 11 that was last updated 4 days ago. Can anyone point to me any 2013 Android flagship from any brand that received Android 8 Oreo? It was last updated 5 days ago.

Android tends to be cheaper than iPhone. I have first hand experience as to why that is the case. :-|


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 8, 2017)

DXOMark has published their review of the Google Pixel 2 camera and it has been awarded the highest score for a smartphone ever. The first Pixel had a score of 89, the new Pixel camera has received a score of 98.
Fron DXOMark:

We’re in danger of running out of superlatives when describing the major image quality attributes of the Google Pixel 2. That makes sense for a device that tops our scoring charts —up from the 94 of the Apple iPhone 8 Plus and Samsung Galaxy Note 8 to a record-setting 98. So for just about any Photo or Video use case, it recommends itself as the phone camera with the best image quality. A notable exception to that assessment centers around the added performance in Zoom and Bokeh (including Depth and Portrait) that dual-camera smartphones such as the Apple iPhone 8 Plus and Galaxy Note 8 can provide. This said, the Pixel 2 is especially well-suited to videographers, as it achieves the highest Video score for any device we’ve tested — a 96. Read the full review

The Google Pixel 2 and Google Pixel 2 XL preorders will go live today in select countries.


----------



## lidocaineus (Oct 9, 2017)

dolina said:


> What I would like to see is an ILC with stock Android
> 
> ony would be successful in matching an E-mount camera with Android Oreo.



Absolutely not. Any non-realtime OS is not a good fit for something that requires the immediacy of a camera in settings beyond simple snapshots.


----------

